# favorite ski socks



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

My best pairs of ski socks are about due for replacement. Any recommendations for a good comfortable ski sock. Thanks


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

I really like the Teko socks I got for dirt cheap on Clymb.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Point 6 and Defeet.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Darn Tough are my fave's


----------



## nicho (Mar 18, 2009)

I havent tried these yet but I was just talking to some of my elk hunting friends and they love em. Some recent reviews said the design changed and they're not as good. I got a pair I ll post how they are after I get a few days on them. 628 reviews.

RedHead® Lifetime Guarantee All-Purpose Socks for Men | Bass Pro Shops


----------

